# Low fibre, low GI grains



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

I have found that high fibre foods tend to make my symptoms worse. I was wondering whether anyone knew of low fibre, low GI grains that I could eat (and failing that, any low GI, low fibre sources of carbs)?

Sick of eating unhealthy white rice!


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

Can you handle oats? 1 serving of 40g dry oats has around 4 g of fiber.

This isn't a grain, but what about potatoes? A large potato has roughly 7 g of fiber.

I eat fairly low fiber but cannot live without my carbs! My main source of carbs comes from white rice, potatoes and oats. Occasionally, I have some brown rice pasta for a change.


----------



## nikke (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Dave, I can`t handle too much fibre either especially insoluble fibre. Although I have to say white rice isn`t unhealthy, the difference to brown rice is very small, basically I would focus on your gut issues instead of this tiny differences based on the GI model. Of course if you have diabetes I get your concern but generally it`s icecream, candy and soda is whats making ppl unhealthy.


----------



## natasha2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

Low-fiber options like unsalted crackers, toast, rice and chicken are better.

Also, take a daily probiotic which will help promote good bacteria in the gut and intestinal tract

http://www.belmarrahealth.com/is-bacteria-wreaking-havoc-with-your-digestion/


----------

